# Help! Missing Serial Number On Farmall A



## sean1394 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm restoring an old Farmall A and can't find the serial number because the plate is missing. I did some research and I found that there is a casting number, but a lot of sites said that was not accurate. According to what I found the casting year was 1939, but the guy I bought it from thought it was between a 1945-1947. Is there any other way to find the exact year? I also found a few more numbers that matched the casting tag on the two front wheels. Heres all the tag numbers I found so far, 12/30/K, 11/25/K, and 10/03/K. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Can you post couple of pics,over the years A's made few changes and maybe year can be narrow down.


----------



## sean1394 (Apr 15, 2012)

Is this good? And thank you for helping.


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

The tall oil filter puts it as an early one ....same as the one on mine and it's a 1941 model.


----------



## SSBTractorFEL (Jul 18, 2012)

Here is what i could help with for a Farmall A

1939: 501
1940: 6744
1941: 41500
1942: 80739
1944: 96390
1945: 113218
1946: 146700
1947: 182964 (Chicago)
End: 198298 (Chicago)
1947: 200001 (Louisville)
End: 220829 (Louisville)

Located on the Seat support bracket!!!!!!! Hope this helps!


----------



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

Chiawah, Your distributor shows yours must be a very early model. Not sure of the change over year, but mines a 1944 and has the later mounting. Seans tractor and it's only a guess, 1945 to 1948, but a serial number is a true conformation. Here's my 1944 with rare exhaust lift. It also has a PTO and a flat belt pulley for running an ensilage blower, saw mill etc. PJ


----------

